# Disappointment



## Simon_Archibald (May 29, 2006)

Hi all,
Well I've just returned to Newcastle from Darwin...long story 

Today went out to feed the Mertens, only to find that the female had laid 5 eggs...but in the water. Must have been in the last few days as were deflated and yuck.

Such a shame considering all the work, but the fact they bred so readily is a positive and now I'll just concentrate on getting the girl's condition up ready for later in the year.

Simon Archibald


----------



## pugsly (May 29, 2006)

So any more herping pics from when you were there?


----------



## raptor (May 29, 2006)

Very sad to here that


----------



## instarnett (May 29, 2006)

Damn! Sorry to hear of That Simon. Hope all goes well for the future.


----------



## cwarren72 (May 29, 2006)

hey Simon where is Newy are you? I have just recently moved to Cardiff from Brisbane via Alice Springs and Cessnock


----------



## Simon_Archibald (May 29, 2006)

CW,
I'm in Warabrook mate...over between Sandgate and Mayfield...behind the University.

Simon Archibald


----------



## cwarren72 (May 29, 2006)

It seems there is few of us up here on the coast area, Maybe we will have to catch up and organise a BBQ or the like so we can get to meet
some time in the near future


----------



## Simon_Archibald (May 29, 2006)

Yeah mate that sounds cool...will have to tee up something for sure.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Craig2 (May 29, 2006)

count me in simon


----------



## Simon_Archibald (May 29, 2006)

No worries Craig...I'll keep you posted.

Simon Archibald


----------



## jordo (May 29, 2006)

Bad luck Simon, but as you said at least you know they're breeding now.
I still get pissed off if i miss beardy clutches let alone something I've been tryng to breed for a while.


----------



## krusty (May 29, 2006)

that is not good mate sorry to here that.
hope you had a great trip then to sort of make up for it.


----------



## cwarren72 (May 30, 2006)

hey guys and Gals who else lives up this way so we can organise something in the near future.


----------



## cwarren72 (May 31, 2006)

there must be someone?


----------

